# QMB 8 Fevrier 2016



## Pwegman (8 Dec 2015)

Woow jai eu mon offre aujourdhui pour le QMB 8 Fevrier 2016! 
D'autre mon sur le forum qui seront de la partie ?  Que trop hate le bonhomme haha  :subbies:


----------



## yayotheo (8 Dec 2015)

Felicitation pour la bonne nouvelle moi j'attends encore mes résultats de tafc depuis le 21octobre juste pour une histoire de dispense qui ralenti le processus pour le poste de frigoriste


----------



## Pwegman (8 Dec 2015)

Thanks! juste 1 conseil decourage toi pas . Tout arrive a point a qui sait attendre . Moi ca pris 1 ans dut a une periode d'inadmissibilite pour usage de cannabis .Apres ca , ca quand meme ete rapide .. dossier re-ouvert le 1er Octobre et eu mon offre aujourdhui.... et non je suis pas fier de ca ...... mais faut vivre avec nos erreur de parcours  :subbies:


----------



## yayotheo (8 Dec 2015)

Non je décourage pas je trouve juste que la rapidité ne fait pas parti de leur mot d'ordre mais je me dit que l'attente en vaut la peine


----------



## TheNeiluj (4 Jan 2016)

Je rentre pour le 8 aussi  https://army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/subbies_caroling.gif


----------



## Pwegman (4 Jan 2016)

Oh nice ! Grats! ! Et enfin QQn qui se manifeste  [ . J'me sent un peu moin tout seul haha et pour quel metier ta ete selectionne?


----------



## TheNeiluj (11 Jan 2016)

Hahaha Yess! Et Fantassin mon métier, j'ai que trop hâte sa s'enviens !


----------



## Pwegman (11 Jan 2016)

Ouais on est maintenant a moin d'un mois d'attente! Et mettons que ca commence a m'enerver un peu . Pas parceque jai peur mais bien plus parceque jai hate et encore plein de truc a regler avant . Vivre en appart = ben de la paperasse et cassage de tete .haha


----------



## Pwegman (17 Jan 2016)

Pour ceux qui seront la 


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> 8 Feb BMQ FB Group.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/479940875542455/
> 
> Good luck to all!


----------



## Vaadoo (21 Jan 2016)

Yess!! Chanceux! Félicitations!! =) Moi j'attend encore l'appel Ultime!!! Tout mes tests réussis ainsi que l'entrevu.. rien à mon dossier qui pourrait m’empêcher d'être sélectionnée! Mais my god... j'espère tellement qui vont me sélectionner!!! Dure de penser à autre chose haha!!


----------



## Pwegman (21 Jan 2016)

Haha merci, decourage toi pas ton tour viendra assez vite lorsque tu sera sur la liste de merite . A moin que tu sois sur un metier que les selections sont terminer pour l'annee Fiscal  2015-2016 . La tu risque d'attendre un peu mais meilleur truc cest de contacter ton CLRF environs au 30 jours pour savoir ou est rendu ton dossier. Bonne chance pour la suite .


----------



## Vaadoo (22 Jan 2016)

En effet je crois que pour l'instant mon métier est en standby.. (Technicienne médical) qui est quand même classer code rouge.. Mais bon j'attend l'appel de la personne qui se charge de mon dossier pour me confirmer le tout... la liste de mérites j'ai pas entendu parler de ca!?
Mais après avoir passé tous les tests et que mon dossier soit opérationnel, j'ai pas mal espoir d'être choisi quand ça sera le temps.. j'ai juste ben du mal a patienter quand je veux de quoi hahaha!! C'est certain que jappel souvent au centre... au moin 1-2 fois par mois ! C'est quand même pas pire, j'ai postuler début octobre et la j'en suis à attendre pour l'appel de sélection.. Ca quand même été vite comparativement à certain!


----------



## Bourgeoisyan (25 Jan 2016)

Pour ceux et celle qui sont à st Jean le 6 fevrier adder moi sur Facebook : Yannick bourgeois : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php


----------



## Pwegman (29 Jan 2016)

Vaadoo said:
			
		

> En effet je crois que pour l'instant mon métier est en standby.. (Technicienne médical) qui est quand même classer code rouge.. Mais bon j'attend l'appel de la personne qui se charge de mon dossier pour me confirmer le tout... la liste de mérites j'ai pas entendu parler de ca!?
> Mais après avoir passé tous les tests et que mon dossier soit opérationnel, j'ai pas mal espoir d'être choisi quand ça sera le temps.. j'ai juste ben du mal a patienter quand je veux de quoi hahaha!! C'est certain que jappel souvent au centre... au moin 1-2 fois par mois ! C'est quand même pas pire, j'ai postuler début octobre et la j'en suis à attendre pour l'appel de sélection.. Ca quand même été vite comparativement à certain!



La liste de merite , cest quand ta fini tout les procedures et que ton dossier a ete approuver par Ottawa , tu tombe sur une liste qui determine ton pointage et ton niveau de competiviter selon les autres . Dans le fond cest comme une liste d'attente qui determine dans quel ordre le monde seront appele. .... Jsais pas si cest bien clair comme  explication mais gros cest ca.


----------



## Vaadoo (1 Feb 2016)

D'accord je comprends!
C'est surment la prochaine étape..
On m'a dit la semaine passé que mon dossier s'en allait au commandant pour approuver l'assermentation.. rendu là il ne reste qu'a continuer de patienter!
Merci!


----------

